
Considerations for FDA Licensure vs. Emergency Use Auth of Covid-19 Vaccines [pdf] - jakeogh
https://www.docdroid.net/file/download/Ispn8Ym/fink-fda-eua-licensing-slides-2020-pdf.pdf
======
jakeogh
More: [https://thenationalpulse.com/news/leaked-
hydroxychloroquine-...](https://thenationalpulse.com/news/leaked-
hydroxychloroquine-memo/)

